# 5" Paddle Tails



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Slayer Inc. grande paddle tail is a good 5in bait, they offer excellent jig heads as well for larger application 1/2oz to 1.5oz Sinister Swim Tail Grande - 5 inches


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

Zman


----------



## Striperswiper91 (Mar 5, 2021)

I like the 5” diezel minnowz, if you get the right jig head for them.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Slayer x2. Local Jax company and has great action


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

I should have mentioned , no elaz-tech. That material is too much trouble. The Slayer 5” looks like it might be the ticket. Never seen the Slayer before.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keitech..


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

mmccull5 said:


> Keitech



The Keitech's are really sweet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Down South Lures


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Down South as well, they hold up really well.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Down South Lures


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

x3 for Slayer, almost all my soft plastic paddle tails I carry come from them.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

I used to use Slayer. Berkley also makes the Grasspig.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Gambler Big EZ


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Some good suggestions here but I like to browse Tackle Warehouse's swimbait selection occasionally


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. Really some great choices. 👍


----------



## Garyalan (Dec 3, 2020)

hawkeye said:


> I should have mentioned , no elaz-tech. That material is too much trouble. The Slayer 5” looks like it might be the ticket. Never seen the Slayer before.


Agree 100%


----------



## Garyalan (Dec 3, 2020)

hawkeye said:


> I should have mentioned , no elaz-tech. That material is too much trouble. The Slayer 5” looks like it might be the ticket. Never seen the Slayer before.


I agree 100% not worth the effort


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Garyalan said:


> I agree 100% not worth the effort


They aren’t that hard to use, most people are too lazy these days. They make special hooks and jigheads that work great with their elaztech.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

It may sound high maintenance but honestly after using them, the idea of having to put a new plastic on every other fish sound WAY more high maintenance. 

It is not uncommon for people to catch 50+, 100+ fish on one Zman bait. Just don’t snag it and break it off and it’ll last a long time.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Also use a little heavier jig head or swim bait hook than you would with normal plastics to get them in the depth you want to compensate the extra floatation.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Being a big fan of elaztech, what are the gripes?

paddle tail might be my favorite. Can swim it as a baitfish, hop it as a shrimp, drag it as a crab.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BrownDog said:


> Being a big fan of elaztech, what are the gripes?
> 
> paddle tail might be my favorite. Can swim it as a baitfish, hop it as a shrimp, drag it as a crab.


Too much work for them to wrestle it on a hook I guess.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I used Zoom Salty Super Flukes in Mosquito Lagoon and NIRL but when I started fishing the Florida west coast they would get pounded by pinfish and other bait theives. I'd go through a pack or two per trip. Switched to Z-man products and often use one per trip and across multiple fish.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bass Assassin, Die Dapper


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

My issue with elaztech is the need to use specific hardware for them, especially jig heads. I’m specifically looking for a 5”-6” paddle jig head minimum weight 1/2 oz, up to 1oz. I’m willing to sacrifice durability to catch 30”+ snook. Cost is a with specialized jig heads and elaztech.

Got me thinking though, I might be willing to retry the fluke style on another application. Swim bait/ weighted hook with the screw spring. Zoom flukes are damn fragile. Hands down, the elaztech material is tough as shoe leather.


----------



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

hawkeye said:


> Anyone care to share a manufacturer that produces a well built, thick paddle tail in the 5" category? Designed for use with a1/2 oz 3/4oz jig heads?
> 
> NLBN is a good example...
> 
> ...


SLAYER IS ALL YOU NEED


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

hawkeye said:


> My issue with elaztech is the need to use specific hardware for them, especially jig heads. I’m specifically looking for a 5”-6” paddle jig head minimum weight 1/2 oz, up to 1oz. I’m willing to sacrifice durability to catch 30”+ snook. Cost is a with specialized jig heads and elaztech.
> 
> Got me thinking though, I might be willing to retry the fluke style on another application. Swim bait/ weighted hook with the screw spring. Zoom flukes are damn fragile. Hands down, the elaztech material is tough as shoe leather.


If you are having issue with a jig head grabbing it you can put a small dab of superglue on the jig head just before you snug the bait up to it and it will not budge.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

5” DieZel MinnowZ all the way. You don’t need any kind of specialized jighead. Just grab the nose of the bait and stretch it over the keeper instead of trying to push it on. It’s super easy, certainly not a reason to steer clear. Add a drop of super glue gel and it’s basically like fishing a hard bait, you almost never have to replace a bait.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Slayer Inc and Zman for me


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Zman is excellent.. slayer are fine too!
Though white bait rules !!


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Indeed


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Palma Sola said:


> Zman is excellent.. slayer are fine too!
> Though white bait rules !!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I cant recommend them yet, as I havent fished the pack I just got, but KWigglers offers a paddletail version of their popular willowtail bait.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXRfFPnLyrI/


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Also a SLAYER fan! Typically using the 3.5" paddle tails or the 5 inch twitch baits if we're throwing spin.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KurtActual said:


> I cant recommend them yet, as I havent fished the pack I just got, but KWigglers offers a paddletail version of their popular willowtail bait.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXRfFPnLyrI/


I have been using those for a few years here and there. They are pretty tough but the plastic is so hard it kills the action. I’m still a DSL Super Model lover.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have been using those for a few years here and there. They are pretty tough but the plastic is so hard it kills the action. I’m still a DSL Super Model lover.


This is a new paddle tail from them. The original 4" paddletail is hard as a rock, you're right. 
This "Wig-A-Lo" is made of the same material that they use on the Willowtail and Ball Tail Shad baits. Much softer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KurtActual said:


> This is a new paddle tail from them. The original 4" paddletail is hard as a rock, you're right.
> This "Wig-A-Lo" is made of the same material that they use on the Willowtail and Ball Tail Shad baits. Much softer.


Man I thought I had the latest and greatest!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man I thought I had the latest and greatest!


You ARE the latest and greatest!


----------



## Nathan Disher (Feb 8, 2020)

Z man or castaic Jerky J Swim. Jerky J is not the Elaztech but holds up very well and will accept a jig that size in 5”. Was casting that one for Cobia this summer on a stout z man head.


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Zman!!


----------



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

Another vote for down south.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't tell anybody, but a buddy turned me on to Keitech Easy Shiners. It's a Japanese bait and while I've been using the 4" or 4.5" swimbaits, they do offer a 5" and an 8" bait. I like the wide wobbling action of the bait, and the tails are finely cut so there is really good tail action. Supposedly, they're made from squid-infused plastics. I do find the plastic to be rather soft, and difficult to keep the keel weighted hooked point "skinned" into the bait for weedless applications. I find they are best used on an 1/8 oz or 1/4 oz jig head. Have caught many big snook with that bait!


----------

